# I feel like giving up



## ella (Jul 19, 2011)

I have done everything to try and lose some weight, but it is not happening. I walk at a fast pace for 5/7 days, use a treadmill, wii and trampoline. I have cut out choc and naughty goodies and eat salad fruit and veg more than I ever have. WHY does it seem I am putting on weight and not losing it?
if this carries on I am just going to give up as it is making me very miserable. I am trying very hard, 
please tell me what i am doing wrong. My levels go from about 6.9 in the morning and often about 4.1 in the afternoon. My highest on my monitor was 13.1 and lowest  3.7 
thank you 
ella`


----------



## Northerner (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi ella, your readings are very good from the sound of things, and I have no doubt that all the exercise you are doing is helping you to achieve this, so it's not all bad news!  Don't give up! Sometimes, it can take time and you need to concentrate on the benefits you are gaining even if it is not in the form of pounds lost = be patient and stick to all your good work and I am sure it will come in time  Are you keeping a diary of your food? This can really help to spot patterns or areas where you might be able to substitute things or make improvements.

I moved your post to a new thread so it wouldn't get overlooked


----------



## Robster65 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi Ella.

Can only echo what Northerner says. Don't stop now!  

If your body is still adjusting to a lower intake and higher levels of exercise, it may take a while to convert your higher output into weight loss. It's a very complex process and with a less than perfect pancreas, things can sometimes not behave how we think they should. Give it more time and I'm sure you'll see some progress. 

Definitely start a food diary and see if you can add up calories per day. Just a rough idea will do, as long as you list everything. Most people find that they need to cut down a lot on their recommended intake to actually lose weight. 

Have you seen a dietician ?

Rob


----------



## ella (Jul 20, 2011)

thank you for your replies. I did start to write a food diary but soon gave up as it was so repetative - salad, fruit, chicken fat free yog, porridge, but I will start again if you think it will help. 
I have got an appointment next month to see a diatician at the hospital.
Just got on the scales and again I have put on another pound !!!


----------



## allisonb (Jul 20, 2011)

Don't give up!  Sometimes it takes time to get the results you want but it sounds like you're doing all the right things.  A food diary is a good idea and also don't get obsessed with weighing yourself too often, once a week is ample, your weight will fluctuate by a pound or two from day to day anyway and so hopping on and off the scales will only dishearten you if it's not the result you were hoping for.


----------



## Steff (Jul 20, 2011)

Morning Ella
Like the others have said dont give up, often if we dont see instant results it can be disheartening but it will happen, it sounds like you dedication is spot on.


----------



## eat2live (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi Ella, 

excercise is helping your numbers which is a positive thing, but i know what you mean when you try so hard and the weight wont come off, what about trying a slimming club? i go to slimming world, and its really helping me, also i find eating lots of fruit can hassle your diet, have you measured yourself? sometimes you lose inches instead of pounds,

i must say though, if i was on a diet just based on the fact of losing weight i would have packed it in by now!! but because of diabetes i have kept going because the thought of complications has keep me going,
your doing really good, keep it going!!


----------



## MCH (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi Ella,
Also remember that you are getting fitter and that muscle is more dense than fat, so although you may not have lost weight, you will have converted some to muscle and that is good.
As some people have said, it takes time. Keep persevering and good luck.


----------



## Mark T (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi Ella,

Your numbers for diabetes look really good ? I?ve not yet gone into the 4?s let alone hit a hypo 3.7!  I would wonder if you are a bit like the special Lucy123.

It?s possible that you might need a little medication to help you loose weight ? Metformin is known to help people loose weight, although I wonder how much of that is due to rushing to the loo lots .  That isn?t being a failure, sometimes we all need a bit of help.


----------



## Steff (Jul 20, 2011)

Eat2live has it spot on there, sometimes we lose weight just to look and feel better but we have an extra incentive being diabetics with us it could litearally save our lives, so you have extra incentive to keep going hun xxxx


----------



## Robster65 (Jul 20, 2011)

Another possibility is some other condition causing you to gain weight, such as thyroid problems.

Might be worth speaking to your medical team to get things checked out beyond diabetes. It can sometimes blind them to other things once they find diabetes. So much can be blamed on it. 

Rob


----------



## MargB (Jul 20, 2011)

Agree with Robster, sounds like there could be another condition lurking.

Another thing to do is to look at your portion sizes but otherwise time to ask for help from the GP.


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi  Ella ...

Your doing really well, those readings a fab, so keep up the good work.

Im not diabetic, Nathan my son has type 1. But I have plenty of experience in losing weight, how hard it is and even harder keeping stable when an acheived goal is reached.

At my heaviest 13 an half stone, my lowest a little over 6 and a half (drastic).

What you must remember is weight can fluctuate on a hourly basis, so it is best just to weigh yourself once a week at roughly the same time, bear in mind the clothes you are wearing etc ... this can add approx 7lbs. Sometimes the body can retain some extra fluid. More importantly is as you are exercising you will be burning body fat, but increasing in muscle densitiy, which weighs heavier. Another tip, could be rather than weigh yourself, measure your self, say for example, waist, hips,thighs. this will give you a clearer indication that you have lost cms/inches rather than lbs.

Please dont give up, Im sure you will reach your goals ...... 

Heidi
xx

P.S ... Sensible weight loss should be about 1-2lbs a week


----------



## Lilies (Jul 20, 2011)

Your numbers are amazing, how long since dx?
Was wondering if u are eating too few calories, I did loads of exercise at the start and didn't lose weight then realised was probably eating so little body gone into emergency, since I upped my calories weight gone off, well I haven't stood on the scales but have dropped a dress size 
Good luck


----------



## ella (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you again to all your kind notes of encouragement, thats just what I need. you are right I do feel better most of the time because of the exercise but sometimes I get an overwhelming tiredness usually in the afternoon. 
I will keep it up because as you say it will help me from all the unfortunate things that can go wrong. 
do you think I should see my doctor as I seem to be having trouble loosing the weight, he doesnt want to see me until december.
Thank you 
Ella


----------



## ella (Jul 20, 2011)

sorry I didn't realise I had two pages of replies I only saw the first page. 
I am on statins, asprin, bp tablets and gout medication. I had a tia about ten years ago and was told I have type 2 at the end of march this year. 
I weigh myself constantly hoping the dial will move in the right direction. I will stop doing that I promise. 
I am 42 and nearly 14 stone. When i got married I was 7 stone, I just feel awful. sorry I know I am being selfish and I know its not all about me but I just need some help to move on and except my new challenge.


----------



## MargB (Jul 21, 2011)

You are not being selfish - this is what we aim to do, support each other when it is needed.

At my heaviest I was almost 14 stone and I could not get over 7.5stone until I was in my mid-20s so I understand where you are coming from.

Don't even think about trying to get back to 7 stone - bet you used to really feel the cold in those days because I know I did.  I aimed for 10 stone and have just made it.  I decided I was going to give myself a good 18 months to reach target and it was been a slog.  Biggest weight loss was 4lbs but biggest gain was 1.5lbs so I have not done anything disastrous.  Slow and steady was and is my mantra.  It can be disheartening watching other people lose 7 or 8 lbs in a week but then I watch those same people put on roughly the same amount in a week.  I believe my way has been the healthier way and I am not dieting for a particular event, I have changed my lifestyle.

You are doing so much right and one thing they say at Slimming World is in circumstances like yours, you will see the reward for all your effort eventually.  Don't give up.  Water retention can make a big difference to the weight changes.

This post may seem all about me but I am just trying to share with you and hopefully encourage you to carry on with the slog.  If you still don't see any weight loss and you are keeping to plan, then yes I would go back to your GP if I were you.  It could be if you were not doing all this hard work then you would be seeing weight gains.  You could be working very hard to stay as you are.


----------



## eat2live (Jul 21, 2011)

oh Ella your frustrated not selfish, 
when i got married and even after i had my two kids i was in the 8stone mark, my biggest just before dx was 16.11

and i have been on diets on and off all my life, losing weight is hard, but please persevere, like i said earlier, if it wasnt for the diabetes i would have jacked it in!!! its the thoughts of later complications that keeps me going, i usually eat the the same safe foods, with the odd treat at times...last night i went out for a meal and had pudding too, but thats it now for a good while,
as my name says...i now eat2live...before i lived to eat!!,
we have to eat well for our own sake, only we can do it, its sooooooo hard but you will get there!!, 
last week  i lost 4lbs and didnt excersice that week!!! go figure,
the weeks up to that i did excersice and would lose 1-2lbs sometimes nothing, so frustrating, and its them times i would have given up and binged, but now i cant if i want to live to a ripe old age lol
i like to think diabetes saved my life instead of always looking at it as a negative illness, but thats just me.
please rememeber your doing great work, your numbers show that, and keep going it will pay off in the end, oh by the way i still feel tired a lot, so even though i have lost weight i aint bouncing off the walls
you will get there!!
good luck xx


----------



## ella (Jul 21, 2011)

MargB said:


> You are not being selfish - this is what we aim to do, support each other when it is needed.
> 
> At my heaviest I was almost 14 stone and I could not get over 7.5stone until I was in my mid-20s so I understand where you are coming from.
> 
> ...



Thank you Marg for your reply. I am the same as you I would love to get to about 10 stone, I hated being so skinny I always felt ill. I think I might give slimming world a go and see what happens. I have just bought a few books which will hopefully help too.


----------



## ella (Jul 21, 2011)

eat2live said:


> oh Ella your frustrated not selfish,
> when i got married and even after i had my two kids i was in the 8stone mark, my biggest just before dx was 16.11
> 
> and i have been on diets on and off all my life, losing weight is hard, but please persevere, like i said earlier, if it wasnt for the diabetes i would have jacked it in!!! its the thoughts of later complications that keeps me going, i usually eat the the same safe foods, with the odd treat at times...last night i went out for a meal and had pudding too, but thats it now for a good while,
> ...



Thank you for your kind words of encouragement. It does get you down when you read all the posts where people are loosing weight , they are obviously doing everything the right way. I will get there - one day!!!!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jul 21, 2011)

Its a hard slog sometime but you will defintely start loosing weight sometimes it just takes time. If only we could loose weight as fast as we can put on


----------



## MargB (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh Sheilagh, I have often thought that.  Usually just after Christmas!!!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jul 22, 2011)

MargB said:


> Oh Sheilagh, I have often thought that.  Usually just after Christmas!!!



Your not kidding Margaret I have been playing with the same 5 pounds i put on at Christmas for the last 6 months but since joining the gym it seems to be coming off and staying off. Just wished I had discovered exercise years ago


----------



## eat2live (Jul 23, 2011)

last week i didnt excercise but kept to my diet and lost 4lbs...pervious to this when i DO excercise i lose 1-2lbs!!! xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jul 23, 2011)

Nothing stranger than our bodies is there


----------

